
Do we even need our brains? – Some Scientists aren’t so sure - fizan
http://metascientist.com/do-we-even-need-our-brains/
======
ObscureScience
Do the case studies of these low brain volume patients have criticism
regarding the technology and interpretation of the scans? Also have there been
studies where such patients have been studied post mortem to confirm the
earlier findings?

~~~
fizan
That would indeed be useful. I haven't been able to find any such criticism or
post-mortem studies.

------
nabla9
Lorber's own theory was that brains have spare capacity and primitive brain
structures that are more intact are more responsible for the brain functioning
than previously thought.

~~~
fizan
That's true. However, it seems contrary to current neuroscientific theories.

